# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  Where are you from?

## Bippy

Hey! Thought this would be a nice way to get to know everyone a bit better to see where they came from. 

The rules are simple:

1. You don't have to say where you're from, feel free to use puush or imgur to hide the URL if the city name is in it if that makes you uncomfortable

2. Post a picture of the city where you live in, or a major city that you live close to.

I myself come from right outside Cleveland, Ohio

----------


## matisyahu

im from haifa , israel.

----------


## Eryx

My town!

----------


## JD

The Hague, Netherlands

----------


## Laykith

Göteborg, Sweden (Gothenburg)

----------


## ev0

Brooklyn, NY and NYC

----------


## Confucius

I live here right now: 







And I'm moving to here in about a month for college  :Smile:  :

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*Singapore~*

----------


## Loque

Well i live in the middle of no where in Western Australia.



The red dot is where the town i live in is and it's 229 kilometers from Perth or 142 (rounded) miles for you simple folk.

We recently just got electricity!!!! #winning

----------


## Relican

I live in Salt Lake City, Utah


But I grew up in Amarillo, Texas, which is unimpressive... So here's a local landmark (The whole town pretty much looks like this)

----------


## pookthetook

Houston, Texas.  :Smile: 

Dang some of these places look all kinds of beautiful! Vacation time!

----------


## dotfry

Russia, Moscow

----------


## Igzz

This'd be me

Niagara Falls, Canada

----------


## Vengfull

I live in warwick, UK

----------


## eSko



----------


## seylen

Hi all. I'm Tara from Edmonton, Alberta.

----------

